# These two girls are JUST BEAUTIFUL!!



## Mrsforeman1 (Jan 30, 2009)

I've been MIA for a while. I wanted to share a couple shots of very two very cute little girls. 
The second one does have a blown area. But, I really like the photo regardless.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 30, 2009)

They are good pictures...


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 30, 2009)

No these are GREAT pictures! :thumbup:

-Shea


----------



## Sarah23 (Jan 30, 2009)

beautiful! I think I remember seeing the 2nd little girl in ilp


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, I think they're both awesome.  Great work!


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Jan 30, 2009)

I like the first one best.  She's got great brown eyes.


----------



## bikefreax (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice, but I dont care for the halo around the body on the second one.


----------



## Captain IK (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice shots!!


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks all.
I love working with cute little girls.


----------



## Chairman7w (Jan 31, 2009)

Number one is just spectacular.  what a great shot.  Beautiful little model, great comp, tack sharp - just a great photo.


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, that first one is truely incredible.


----------



## Bigpopa (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice work those are great shots.....


----------



## beni_hung (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## m2v (Feb 19, 2009)

perfect lighting, great highlight on the eyes!!

they are simply perfect shots!


----------



## crazycreature11 (Feb 23, 2009)

superb shots ! cute girls


----------



## bdavis (Feb 23, 2009)

Ls3D said:


> No these are GREAT pictures! :thumbup:
> 
> -Shea




I second that, they are fantastic. I love the eyes of girl #1


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 23, 2009)

How did I miss this post?

This is some really wonderful work.  Truly some fine portraiture.

Thanks for sharing!
-Pete


----------



## mathogre (Feb 23, 2009)

I like both of the photos.  Very nice!


----------



## manaheim (Mar 3, 2009)

Love the first one.  Look at those eyes.

The second one kinda gave me a start, actually.  Something about the combination of how she loks and her expressions reminded me of something a bit scarier than intended.


----------



## gsd (Mar 20, 2009)

Great pictures!!!!  How did you get the pictures so perfectly crystal clear, especially the first one?  Was it your lens? or did you edit it in adobe photoshop?


----------



## empror of love (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## f8photography (Mar 24, 2009)

These are simply awesome.  Makes it better that the subject is so cute!


----------



## Daki_One (Mar 27, 2009)

W O W =O


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow these are some beautiful pictures with some beautiful little girls.


----------



## Erik McCormick (Apr 1, 2009)

Fantastic photos!  Love the eyes...love the whole photos.  Great job!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

The first one is perfect! Love it a lot. I also think the second one is terrific, beautiful girl. But I like the first one better.


----------

